# Mars attacks



## Oscar.herni (Dec 22, 2013)

Hi
I am from Barcelona.
This is my first post in this forum.
I want to show you mi martian, from the film Mars Attack
Enjoy it :wave:


----------



## robn1 (Nov 17, 2012)

Very nice! I like the finish on the head/brain, wet and icky.


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Very, very nice build Oscar! Nice clean and smooth finish on everything. Good choice of colors on the Martian's head.

Welcome to *Hobby Talk*, hope you post more of your work.

Carl-


----------



## Oscar.herni (Dec 22, 2013)

robn1 said:


> Very nice! I like the finish on the head/brain, wet and icky.


Thank you very much robn1


----------



## Oscar.herni (Dec 22, 2013)

hal9001 said:


> Very, very nice build Oscar! Nice clean and smooth finish on everything. Good choice of colors on the Martian's head.
> 
> Welcome to *Hobby Talk*, hope you post more of your work.
> 
> Carl-


Thank you Carl
I hope too, I am working in Nautilus from Pegasus
Thanks for comment


----------



## myk (Oct 5, 1999)

Nice Detailing !!!


----------



## Oscar.herni (Dec 22, 2013)

myk said:


> Nice Detailing !!!


Thank you Myk


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Very nice, super-clean build. I agree with robn1, nice slimy brain!


----------



## Oscar.herni (Dec 22, 2013)

ChrisW said:


> Very nice, super-clean build. I agree with robn1, nice slimy brain!


Thank you very much ChrisW:thumbsup:


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Good work. It does look nice and clean like a cartoon cel. And the brain does look ichy.


----------



## BobbysMonsterModels (Mar 8, 2014)

Looks great! You did an awesome job!
Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Oscar.herni (Dec 22, 2013)

Xenodyssey said:


> Good work. It does look nice and clean like a cartoon cel. And the brain does look ichy.


Thanks a lot Xenodyssey


----------



## Oscar.herni (Dec 22, 2013)

BobbysMonsterModels said:


> Looks great! You did an awesome job!
> Welcome to the forum!


Thank you Bobbys


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

I love looking at a nice paint job and yours is fantastic.......:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
Welcome to the forum, I look forward to more of your builds.....:wave:


----------



## Oscar.herni (Dec 22, 2013)

teslabe said:


> I love looking at a nice paint job and yours is fantastic.......:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
> Welcome to the forum, I look forward to more of your builds.....:wave:


It is a pleasure to know that you like.
I hope to post many more jobs.
thanks a lot


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Outstanding paint job Oscar! :thumbsup:


----------



## Oscar.herni (Dec 22, 2013)

Night-Owl said:


> Outstanding paint job Oscar! :thumbsup:


Thank you very much Night-Owl
:wave:


----------



## starduster (Feb 12, 2006)

Awesome job on this bad boy and welcome to Hobby Talk. Karl


----------



## Oscar.herni (Dec 22, 2013)

starduster said:


> Awesome job on this bad boy and welcome to Hobby Talk. Karl


Nice to meet you starduster, and thanks a lot!!!!


----------



## NavJag (Feb 23, 2013)

Awesome work - really like your detail on the Martian's brain! Just posted my own take on this model, a neat kit indeed!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Welcome!
Nice job, sir!


----------



## Nova Mike (Apr 26, 2009)

Great build :thumbsup: and good selection of paints thanks for sharing.


----------



## Oscar.herni (Dec 22, 2013)

NavJag said:


> Awesome work - really like your detail on the Martian's brain! Just posted my own take on this model, a neat kit indeed!


Thank you very much!!!!!!!


----------



## Oscar.herni (Dec 22, 2013)

John P said:


> Welcome!
> Nice job, sir!


Thanks a lot


----------



## Oscar.herni (Dec 22, 2013)

Nova Mike said:


> Great build :thumbsup: and good selection of paints thanks for sharing.


tnak you Nova Mike :thumbsup::wave:


----------



## Oscar.herni (Dec 22, 2013)

Thanks!!!!


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Oscar, looks like you've made some new friends here (mostly in the US I think) _but folks from all over too_.

Is plastic modeling a big thing in Barcelona? How long have you been building models? A long while I would think, judging from the quality of your talent. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::dude:

Many years ago I met a gentleman from Spain at one of the IPMS/USA Nationals. I don't recall from what part of Spain he was from but he built some of the best Naval ship models I've ever seen!!

Carl-


----------

